# creating docs and printing



## confundido (May 8, 2017)

Searching turns of tons of articles on printing eBooks.  But I can't figure out how to simply create/edit a document and print it.  Got my wife a Kindle with a Bluetooth keyboard and hoped she'd be able to do basic doc editing.  Spent way too long trying to figure it out.  I thought it would be some easy combo of Google Docs and using our Brother printer on the network.

But still no joy.  Pointer to a useful tutorial?  I've read a bunch of stuff on the 'net but nothing that makes it sound as easy as it should be.

confundido


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

What "Kindle" did you get?

"Kindle" generally refers to the eInk eReader -- it's the best option for reading, but is NOT nearly as versitile as a tablet.

But it sounds like you got a "Fire", one of the tablets that Amazon says, Android based. There ARE 'Office' equivalent apps available via the Amazon app store, which would be the thing to use for basic editing. Not sure if you can utilize google docs -- for whatever reason, Amazon and Google don't necessarily play well with each other. I think there's a way, but there is some complexity to it.

There are printer apps as well in the Amazon app store -- may be able to find one that works with your printer. I seem to recall a Brother one.

I'm going to move this post to the "Fire Talk" area.


----------

